
Ask HN: Best headsets for open plan office - jcims
Hey all.  Building teams in two locales with open plan offices (that part is out of my control), and the din of background noise is becoming unbearable.   My primary recommendation is to work from home, but when people come into the office I&#x27;d like to find a good headset that will both reduce the ambient noise they hear (active noise cancelling) <i>and</i> reduce the amount of that noise that bleeds through their mic.<p>Telephony setup supports bluetooth or we could find a way to get a wired setup working.  Ideally folks could use these to listen to music as well.<p>I don&#x27;t really want to introduce any budget constraints at this time.  A 2% increase in comfort and effectiveness over the course of the year would cover pretty much anything on the market.
======
ianceicys
Jabra Evolve 75e. Highly recommended.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsBvmml9o8I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsBvmml9o8I)

~~~
jcims
Nice. That one floated to the top of the list based on my research. Thanks!!

------
ianceicys
The light on the side of the head Jabra is awesome for seeing when someone is
listening to music or on a call.

